# new tool b-17



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

just not sure what scale
looks like 72nd but hope its 48th
http://www.revell.de/de/produkte/mo...l/bildergalerien/b_17_flying_fortress/?id=917


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a new 1/72 kit. Aside from the overdone fusilage plating around the nose, it looks quite good and seems to offer some good options not available in any other B-17 kit. The kit is old news now and photos of it have been posted on Hyperscale some weeks back. Most of the new Revell bombers are quite nice, the Heinkel 177, Junkers 290 and Focke Wulf 200 in particular. The Lancaster is sort of a mixed bag but is not "bad".


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

not a big fan of the glass in the nose and tail section...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paint it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are so many reasons why the way Revell molded the nose, waist and tail sections is super. The most basic advantage is that, since you are going to have to mask the clear areas for painting anyway, it is easier to glue in one large part than six tiny, ill-fitting, little windows. Those things never fit, never match the contour of the fusilage, fall out during construction, etc. By making a whole panel section in clear, it makes for a smoother, stronger, more realistic window section.

Besides that, there are different window configurations for the B-17 and by making them seperate, it allows for kit versions and variations. For example, one big drawback of the traditional old 1/48 Monogram B-17G is that it has the early, unstaggered waist gun windows, while most G's had them staggered. No options here... you can only build very specific planes from the Monogram kit. Also, all the clear parts in that kit fit poorly in their various holes.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That looks a hole lot better than the one Revell put out many years ago!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

There is a 1/32 B-17 coming from the UK. Wings something.com? Test shots are online.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No its a B-25 Mitchell and its coming from the Netherlands... It is a limited run kit by Wingscale.


----------

